# Life in Mexico vs Columbia



## DNP

So where do live now, Mexico or Colombia? Which is it?

Northern Virginia, USA, and SMA, MEXICO


----------



## Infidel_jack

DNP said:


> So where do live now, Mexico or Colombia? Which is it?
> 
> Northern Virginia, USA, and SMA, MEXICO


I am in Manizales, Caldas, Colombia at this moment. I will arrive in Mexico City on 1 December and take a bus from the airport to Puebla where I have already paid my rent in advance.
I have never lived in San Miguel Allende, although I did visit over thirty years ago.
I lived in Quantico, VA until May and I maintain an address there although I have no plans to return other than to visit kids and grandkids in the area.


----------



## evafla

Infidel Jack ;

Can you share with us some info about life in Colombia , comparing with the
life in Mexico ?
e


----------



## Infidel_jack

evafla said:


> Infidel Jack ;
> 
> Can you share with us some info about life in Colombia , comparing with the
> life in Mexico ?
> e


I miss the Mexican food in Colombia. The Colombians eat arepas which is like five corn tortillas glued together. It is hard to find jalepeños and when you do the are about $0.60 each. 
If you like the music of os coastal Mexico, that is what you hear in Colombia. 
I like it but I miss the classic Mexican music of the mariachi and ranchera music.
Like Mexico, the climate varies greatly depending on the altitude.
If you are Catholic as I am, every neighborhood has a church. The people here are very friendly, which is also true in Mexico.
If you like the corridas de los toros, they have bull rings here. 
The city I have been living in has a beautiful Plaza del Toros in a classiic moorish style you might encounter in Andalusia or the Extremadura of Spain.
Futbol is the primary sport here along with an indoor version. Baloncest or basketball is also very popular with the school children.
Manizales is built on the ridges of verdant tropical mountains, has a population of about 400,000 and at least 8 universities. The tap water is potable and cold. 
The city is at a mean elevation of 2000 meters or around 6600 feet. Everything is vertical. there are some streets with a 30 degree grade, which I like because it is such great exercise.
I have never been to the coast here but I am told that Cartagena is a beautiful place that is cooled by Carribean breezes. Barranquila is not spoken of with much affection. Santa Marta is nice and the Pacific Coast from what I have heard is to be avoided. I have read a few blogs of the more adventurous who found some isolated spots on the Pacific that they love.
The capital, Bogota is a High valley like Mexico City, but much colder. Many bloggers really love Bogota because like Mwexico it is a cosmopolitan City with all types of entertainment. For me it is too big and too cold with daytime temps in the 50's too often. 
Another big city that is warmer (daytime temps in the 70's) is Medellin whichich is also in a Valley and has a Metro that connects to an Aerocable that ctrosses a mountain.
Manizales also has an Aerocable transport from the bus station to the cicy center on top of a mountain ridge. I notice they are now building another segment that may go to the airport..not sure.
I have been to most of Mexico and like it very much. I have yet to visit the Yucatan and the Carrribean coast of Quintana Roo. I would like to do that.
I have lots of photos of Manizales but I don't know how to post them on this site.


----------



## Guategringo

evafla said:


> Infidel Jack ;
> 
> Can you share with us some info about life in Colombia , comparing with the
> life in Mexico ?
> e


I love Medellin. I was there first about 25 years ago to print a magazine. Everyone was worried about protecting me because of worries of kidnapping at that time. However I loved it and printed my tourism magazines for Central America there for 10 years. I went at least twice a year for those ten years. The eternal primavera climate is wonderful, it is the second largest city in the country and has an incredible flower region with loads of orchids. 

The city is modern yet has lots of old sections that give it real character. The people are warm friendly hospitable and the nightlife is terrific. Of course you can also find anything and everything in the city from prostitutes to drugs, but then again what major city in the world does not have those two things.

I was last in Medellin last year. I have visited Cartagena and love the city. Nice beaches, good nightlife and lovely colonial architecture. I like Bogota, but not as much as Medellin. Cali was not the best of places for me but others love it. 
Colombia has been given such a bad name, but I would live there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Guategringo said:


> I love Medellin. I was there first about 25 years ago to print a magazine. Everyone was worried about protecting me because of worries of kidnapping at that time. However I loved it and printed my tourism magazines for Central America there for 10 years. I went at least twice a year for those ten years. The eternal primavera climate is wonderful, it is the second largest city in the country and has an incredible flower region with loads of orchids.
> 
> The city is modern yet has lots of old sections that give it real character. The people are warm friendly hospitable and the nightlife is terrific. Of course you can also find anything and everything in the city from prostitutes to drugs, but then again what major city in the world does not have those two things.
> 
> I was last in Medellin last year. I have visited Cartagena and love the city. Nice beaches, good nightlife and lovely colonial architecture. I like Bogota, but not as much as Medellin. Cali was not the best of places for me but others love it.
> Colombia has been given such a bad name, but I would live there in a heartbeat.


I concur. Medellin is a wonderful city. It is a very cosmopolitan city with lots of things to do. I prefer a smller city and Manizales has become my favorite spot in Colombia.
I have had friends that lived in Barrio El Poblado in Medellin. 

I am moving to Colonia Chula Vista in Puebla, MX. this coming Saturday. Is anyone familiar with the area. I have been told that it is near the University Medical center, but I am not sure which University.


----------



## Guategringo

Infidel_jack said:


> I concur. Medellin is a wonderful city. It is a very cosmopolitan city with lots of things to do. I prefer a smller city and Manizales has become my favorite spot in Colombia.
> I have had friends that lived in Barrio El Poblado in Medellin.
> 
> I was in Barrio Los Laureles.. beautiful place. I visited Manizales but only for a long weekend, that too is a wonderful place!!!! Good luck in Puebla, I have been there a couple of times to visit and watch a futbol match but that is it.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Guategringo said:


> Infidel_jack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I concur. Medellin is a wonderful city. It is a very cosmopolitan city with lots of things to do. I prefer a smller city and Manizales has become my favorite spot in Colombia.
> I have had friends that lived in Barrio El Poblado in Medellin.
> 
> I was in Barrio Los Laureles.. beautiful place. I visited Manizales but only for a long weekend, that too is a wonderful place!!!! Good luck in Puebla, I have been there a couple of times to visit and watch a futbol match but that is it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks. I am a baseball fan, but I guess futbol and las corridas de los toros will have to suffice. Hmm Puebla may even have a pro baseball team. I know there is a Mexican league.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guategringo

They do and if I am not mistaken they are the Pericos... often times there are MLB players that play during the offseason, or explayers that no longer play in the majors... I too love baseball, but 20 years in latin american and I have become a futbol fan. I even went and watched the U.S play Guatemala in an World Cup qualifying match earlier this year...here in guate.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Guategringo said:


> They do and if I am not mistaken they are the Pericos... often times there are MLB players that play during the offseason, or explayers that no longer play in the majors... I too love baseball, but 20 years in latin american and I have become a futbol fan. I even went and watched the U.S play Guatemala in an World Cup qualifying match earlier this year...here in guate.


Thanks for the info on the Pericos, I should be there at the hieght of their season, assuming they play winter ball.
One thing I like about Manizales is that the trafficic is almost never bad. The exception is on the nights that Once Caldas plays futbol in the huge statiun near where I live.
It doesn't affect my barrios so much because the stadium is up on the ridge where the El CDable section is and we are bypassed by most of the traffic. I am in a very exclusive Barrio called Palermo. It is very convenient to church and shopping, but ..No hay jalepeños ni tortillas de maiz.


----------



## Guategringo

...on the nights that Once Caldas plays futbol in the huge statiun near where I live.
It doesn't affect my barrios so much because the stadium is up on the ridge where the El CDable section is and we are bypassed by most of the traffic. I am in a very exclusive Barrio called Palermo. It is very convenient to church and shopping, but ..No hay jalepeños ni tortillas de maiz.[/QUOTE]

Don't you like Aji Picante? I thought the sauce was delicious. I only eat jalapenos with certain dishes like tacos and nachos... here in guate I like chiltepe a local hot pepper and chile cobanero which we buy dried and fried it and then mash it into powder... 

I saw Once Caldas play a match in Medellin a few years ago. Who they played against I have no idea but I love to attend matches in Latin America there is so much passion, craziness and outright carnage that goes on!!!
Palermo is in Poblado, when you say your barrio Palermo are you referring to like a housing development? here in guate they call them colonias.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Guategringo said:


> ...on the nights that Once Caldas plays futbol in the huge statiun near where I live.
> It doesn't affect my barrios so much because the stadium is up on the ridge where the El CDable section is and we are bypassed by most of the traffic. I am in a very exclusive Barrio called Palermo. It is very convenient to church and shopping, but ..No hay jalepeños ni tortillas de maiz.


Don't you like Aji Picante? I thought the sauce was delicious. I only eat jalapenos with certain dishes like tacos and nachos... here in guate I like chiltepe a local hot pepper and chile cobanero which we buy dried and fried it and then mash it into powder... 

I saw Once Caldas play a match in Medellin a few years ago. Who they played against I have no idea but I love to attend matches in Latin America there is so much passion, craziness and outright carnage that goes on!!!
Palermo is in Poblado, when you say your barrio Palermo are you referring to like a housing development? here in guate they call them colonias.[/QUOTE]

Yes in Mexico and Guatemala Barrios are called Colonias and are basically large nehborhoods. I manizales they are structured around the parrrish church.
No, Barrio Palermo is n Ciudad de manizales, Barrio El Poblado queda en Ciudad de Medellin. Once Caldas is the team that represents the Departament of Caldas where Manizales is located. Medellin is in the Departament of Antioquia.. It is a 4 hour bus trip from Manizales to Medellin and I would guess about 200 km. The bus stops about half hour for bathroom and food break. Many buses in Colombia do not have a bathroom. Be careful to avoid drinks unless you are sure you can hold it for two or three hours
.Once Caldas must have been the visitor playing one of the Medeilln teams. I think that Medellin is @ 4 million or ten times the size of Manizales.
I used to communicate with a lady in Guatemala ..she was a banker in San Antonio, TX for a while but went back to Guatemal City to be with her family. Her ex husband owns a coffee finca in Northern Guatemala.
You guys have the thick tortillas down there, right? Are you in the Capital?
I prefer mexican corn tortillas, but if they have jalepeños maybe it would be ok.
How is the beer?
Aji picante is ok, but I like fres jalepeños or serranos with almost everything especially my eggs in the morning. I also eate the pickled Jalepeños with fried chicken. they have jalepenos here every other week for a day or two but they charge 60 cents each for them and in Mexico they are about $1.50 a pound.


----------



## Guategringo

You guys have the thick tortillas down there, right? Are you in the Capital?
I prefer mexican corn tortillas, but if they have jalepeños maybe it would be ok.
How is the beer?
Aji picante is ok, but I like fres jalepeños or serranos with almost everything especially my eggs in the morning. I also eate the pickled Jalepeños with fried chicken. they have jalepenos here every other week for a day or two but they charge 60 cents each for them and in Mexico they are about $1.50 a pound.[/QUOTE]

Yes, I live in Guatemala City. Live in Antigua for a year after getting married in '97 but moved back here. Commute daily to the city was tough due to traffic. Yes the tortillas here are much thicker than in other places. I personally like the ones made with black corn!!! Also in El Salvador, next door, I love the pupusas!!! THe beer here is ok. Gallo the national beer is a lager that is quite good and a newer beer Brahva, is also very good. I personally like the ales from Europe and the darker the better. 

Jalapenos here are also very cheap.. they use them in their chile rellenos which I absolutely love!!! My mother in law makes three versions - one with no chiles for the kids, one with chiles but no seeds for her and my wife and one with seeds and the jalapenos for me!!! The hotter the better I say. 

We are considering moving to Xalapa or Guanaguato next year. However, part of me says head south to Colombia... what do you think? I have two sons 11 and 14. Language of course is not problem for any of us. I like spring like weather the best and Medellin is constantly calling my name!!!


----------



## Infidel_jack

Guategringo said:


> You guys have the thick tortillas down there, right? Are you in the Capital?
> I prefer mexican corn tortillas, but if they have jalepeños maybe it would be ok.
> How is the beer?
> Aji picante is ok, but I like fres jalepeños or serranos with almost everything especially my eggs in the morning. I also eate the pickled Jalepeños with fried chicken. they have jalepenos here every other week for a day or two but they charge 60 cents each for them and in Mexico they are about $1.50 a pound.


Yes, I live in Guatemala City. Live in Antigua for a year after getting married in '97 but moved back here. Commute daily to the city was tough due to traffic. Yes the tortillas here are much thicker than in other places. I personally like the ones made with black corn!!! Also in El Salvador, next door, I love the pupusas!!! THe beer here is ok. Gallo the national beer is a lager that is quite good and a newer beer Brahva, is also very good. I personally like the ales from Europe and the darker the better. 

Jalapenos here are also very cheap.. they use them in their chile rellenos which I absolutely love!!! My mother in law makes three versions - one with no chiles for the kids, one with chiles but no seeds for her and my wife and one with seeds and the jalapenos for me!!! The hotter the better I say. 

We are considering moving to Xalapa or Guanaguato next year. However, part of me says head south to Colombia... what do you think? I have two sons 11 and 14. Language of course is not problem for any of us. I like spring like weather the best and Medellin is constantly calling my name!!![/QUOTE]
Wel, I have never been to Xalapa, Veracruz but it looks like a great place from what I saw on the internet. I have been to Guanajuato, though it was about 35 years ago. GTO is a colonial twn and in my memory, the main street was a cirle route the wound through the city. There is a big University and it is famous for the mummies up in the hills. I( imagine November 2 (the day of the dead or All Souls Day) is a big time holiday. 
You know Medellin already. It is a big city, but very nice. You might also consider Manizales, much smaller but it has 8 Universities. The climate is just a bit cooler and it is not a valle, but actualy built on the riges and sloes of the mountains with great views.
The neighborhoods to consider there would be Palermo and El Chipre on oposite ends of the town. I actually like Palermo better it is more convenient to shopping. El Chipre is more convenient to El Centro. Palermo is near the Night Clubs of El Cable. Traffic is reall not much of an issue unless the futbol stadium is being used for an event.
I guess the first consideration is an income source, and the rest is just a matter of your preferences.


----------



## Guategringo

> I guess the first consideration is an income source, and the rest is just a matter of your preferences.


I think we will take a trip to Colombia before making a final decision on Mexico. How difficult is it to get residency? Here in Guatemala I live for the first 9 years without any paperwork. Each time I entered the country they gave me 90 days, but often times I left after six months or longer and nothing was said as long as I left by ground into El Salvador, Hondruas, Mexico or Belize. 

The income source is not a problem as long as I can get high speed internet. I write for a living and have eight to ten clients I send work to online and it really does not matter where I live as long as I can upload my work to internet quickly.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Guategringo said:


> I guess the first consideration is an income source, and the rest is just a matter of your preferences.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we will take a trip to Colombia before making a final decision on Mexico. How difficult is it to get residency? Here in Guatemala I live for the first 9 years without any paperwork. Each time I entered the country they gave me 90 days, but often times I left after six months or longer and nothing was said as long as I left by ground into El Salvador, Hondruas, Mexico or Belize.
> 
> The income source is not a problem as long as I can get high speed internet. I write for a living and have eight to ten clients I send work to online and it really does not matter where I live as long as I can upload my work to internet quickly.
Click to expand...

Here is the official website.
Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores
Here is a helpful private website.
Colombia Visa requirements-requirements for 17 types of Colombia Visas
You may be able to go to Miami or Houston to the consulates for this or possibly the Guatemala City consulat. Otherwise you can enter as atourist and go to Bogota and once you have all your docs together plan on a week in a hotel or rent rooms for a month. You could probably get furnished rooms for the family for about $500 a month. 
The MRE is the agency that handles visas. (Ministerio de Relaciones Exterior)
You used to have to go to the DAS (security check or like the gestapo jajaja ) but now I think that part is done by the MRE as well.Unlike Mexico which has convenient offices, Colombia makes you go to Bogota. 
The more I look at Xalapa, the more I like it.
Hope this helps.
Jack


----------



## Guategringo

> The more I look at Xalapa, the more I like it.
> Hope this helps.
> Jack


Thanks for all the info. I will check with the Colombian consulate here in Guate. Yeah, I really like Xalapa as well. Not many Americans :clap2: and a couple of nice universities, weather not too hot not too cold, an hour and a half to two hours from the beaches, not too expensive...I actually like it more than Guanajuato...


----------



## DNP

What's with this thread? A person who lives in Guard chatting with someone who lives in Colombia?!

Northern Virginia, USA, and SMA, MEXICO


----------



## TundraGreen

DNP said:


> What's with this thread? A person who lives in Guard chatting with someone who lives in Colombia?!
> 
> Northern Virginia, USA, and SMA, MEXICO


In the absence of a Guatemala or Columbia section, they are welcome to carry on the discussion here.


----------



## Guategringo

DNP said:


> What's with this thread? A person who lives in Guard chatting with someone who lives in Colombia?!
> 
> Northern Virginia, USA, and SMA, MEXICO


Seems to me the thread is one expat who is leaving Colombia and definitely moving to Mexico and one who is living in Guatemala and considering moving to Mexico or Colombia. Is there a problem with that? 

Should I not ask questions about Colombia when I am trying to decide between two countries?


----------



## TundraGreen

Guategringo said:


> Seems to me the thread is one expat who is leaving Colombia and definitely moving to Mexico and one who is living in Guatemala and considering moving to Mexico or Colombia. Is there a problem with that?
> 
> Should I not ask questions about Colombia when I am trying to decide between two countries?


You are fine. We are glad to have you.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Guategringo said:


> Thanks for all the info. I will check with the Colombian consulate here in Guate. Yeah, I really like Xalapa as well. Not many Americans :clap2: and a couple of nice universities, weather not too hot not too cold, an hour and a half to two hours from the beaches, not too expensive...I actually like it more than Guanajuato...


Yeah, I think you would feel trapped in GTO after a short time. I would mnot last more tha about a week.
I liked Morelia at that time a lot more than GTO. 35 years agoo I thought San Luis Porosi was a very nice town. I have heard lately that they are probaly a bit dangerous areas now, but I have no personal knowledge.
Puebla where I am going has several Universities and is only a coule of hours from Mexico City. About $17 usd to the Mex City Airport, in case you want to go somewhere for vacation and get cheap fares. Also a very nice climate.
The whole family 3 adults and 1 child could fly round trip to Cancun for about 1800 usd including Bus and taxi.
Of course you would have to flexible with your time window to get the best fares.


----------



## Guategringo

I have also heard good things about Valle de Bravo and Lake Avardano. The only problem is they seem to be on the higher end of the cost scale as they are weekend escapes for the well to do in Mexico. 

I am trying to decide on a place that gives me good spring like weather nearly year round. Here in Guatemala City we are at 5,000 feet and the night before last it was down to 10C, which I love and the days are always in the 70s or 80s. What is the weather like in Puebla? Are the universities good? I will have two sons entering the university in the next 3 to 4 years and would like them to study undergraduate near our home and if they want to study post graduate then they go where their heart desires!!!!


----------



## Isla Verde

Guategringo said:


> I am trying to decide on a place that gives me good spring like weather nearly year round. Here in Guatemala City we are at 5,000 feet and the night before last it was down to 10C, which I love and the days are always in the 70s or 80s. What is the weather like in Puebla? Are the universities good? I will have two sons entering the university in the next 3 to 4 years and would like them to study undergraduate near our home and if they want to study post graduate then they go where their heart desires!!!!


Here's a link to a Wikipedia article on Puebla. Scroll down the page a bit and you'll find information about the climate: Puebla, Puebla - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## Guategringo

Thanks ISLA!!!


----------



## Isla Verde

Guategringo said:


> Thanks ISLA!!!


You're welcome, Gg!


----------



## vantexan

Guategringo said:


> I have also heard good things about Valle de Bravo and Lake Avardano. The only problem is they seem to be on the higher end of the cost scale as they are weekend escapes for the well to do in Mexico.
> 
> I am trying to decide on a place that gives me good spring like weather nearly year round. Here in Guatemala City we are at 5,000 feet and the night before last it was down to 10C, which I love and the days are always in the 70s or 80s. What is the weather like in Puebla? Are the universities good? I will have two sons entering the university in the next 3 to 4 years and would like them to study undergraduate near our home and if they want to study post graduate then they go where their heart desires!!!!


There's a town of 85,000, Atlixco, about 20 kms from Puebla, that I've seen claimed to have the best overall climate in Mexico. It's about 1000' lower than Puebla and temps only vary by a few degrees Celsius year'round. And it has the big 18,000' volcano as a backdrop.


----------



## Infidel_jack

vantexan said:


> There's a town of 85,000, Atlixco, about 20 kms from Puebla, that I've seen claimed to have the best overall climate in Mexico. It's about 1000' lower than Puebla and temps only vary by a few degrees Celsius year'round. And it has the big 18,000' volcano as a backdrop.



After I move to Puebla, I will definitely visit there.


----------



## vantexan

Guategringo said:


> I have also heard good things about Valle de Bravo and Lake Avardano. The only problem is they seem to be on the higher end of the cost scale as they are weekend escapes for the well to do in Mexico.
> 
> I am trying to decide on a place that gives me good spring like weather nearly year round. Here in Guatemala City we are at 5,000 feet and the night before last it was down to 10C, which I love and the days are always in the 70s or 80s. What is the weather like in Puebla? Are the universities good? I will have two sons entering the university in the next 3 to 4 years and would like them to study undergraduate near our home and if they want to study post graduate then they go where their heart desires!!!!


Forgot to mention that the university in Cholula, suburb of Puebla, forget the name, something las Americas, is one of Mexico's most highly regarded.


----------



## Infidel_jack

vantexan said:


> Forgot to mention that the university in Cholula, suburb of Puebla, forget the name, something las Americas, is one of Mexico's most highly regarded.


Yes, I saw it I think it is about $5000 per year for a Batchelors Degree on a four year program. They seem to be adding courses. I think it is some thing Likd the University of the Americas.
I was thinking about taking some courses but I will need to look for something less.


----------



## Isla Verde

Infidel_jack said:


> Yes, I saw it I think it is about $5000 per year for a Batchelors Degree on a four year program. They seem to be adding courses. I think it is some thing Likd the University of the Americas.
> I was thinking about taking some courses but I will need to look for something less.


It's the Universidad de las Américas, a private university, but unlike many that have sprung up like weeds in Mexico in recent years, is a more than a "trade school". In many areas of the country, the national universities, like the UNAM in Mexico City are very highly regarded with very competitive entrance standards.


----------



## Infidel_jack

Isla Verde said:


> It's the Universidad de las Américas, a private university, but unlike many that have sprung up like weeds in Mexico in recent years, is a more than a "trade school". In many areas of the country, the national universities, like the UNAM in Mexico City are very highly regarded with very competitive entrance standards.


Thank you.
I think there was a branch of this University in Coatzacoalcos near where I lived. I was in Colonia 24 de Octubre. a Pemex colonia near the Refinery and the Forum Mall.


----------



## Isla Verde

Infidel_jack said:


> Thank you.
> I think there was a branch of this University in Coatzacoalcos near where I lived. I was in Colonia 24 de Octubre. a Pemex colonia near the Refinery and the Forum Mall.


I've never heard of a branch of UDLA in Coatzacoalcos. Its main campus is now in Cholula, with the original campus in Mexico City becoming a separate school, but retaining the original name.


----------



## Guategringo

thanks agains Isla


----------



## Guategringo

Infidel_jack said:


> Yes, I saw it I think it is about $5000 per year for a Batchelors Degree on a four year program. They seem to be adding courses. I think it is some thing Likd the University of the Americas.
> I was thinking about taking some courses but I will need to look for something less.


Does the school offers a whole range of undergraduate and graduate degrees?


----------



## Isla Verde

Guategringo said:


> Does the school offers a whole range of undergraduate and graduate degrees?


Indeed it does. Check it out here: Universidad de las Americas Puebla 2012.


----------

